# Darn squirrels.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Some years ago I packed in a climbing tree stand to an area I had scouted for deer hunting. No sooner had I got up the tree I choose than those dam squirrels started making a ruckus at the base of the tree. I decided I would shoot one and that would put an end to all that racket. I took the shot and hit the one squirrel dead center right behind the head, arrow sticking nearly straight up with nearly half in the ground. Squirrel refused to die or lay still. It started running around and around that arrow but failed to work it's self free or the arrow loose from the ground. Finally deciding I would get no piece I worked my way down the tree, grabbed a short hunk of stout tree limb I went to the squirrel and clubed it a mighty stroke behind the head. Squirrel instantly layed still, so I took it to a tree close by that had a low V branch I would be able to find in the dark as I left and placed the squirrel there.
Back up the tree I went with my stand and had about 10 minutes of silence. That crazy squirrel was standing in that V yelling bloody murder. Finally I could not handle it any longer I decided I would club that squirrel again and this time take his head off with my buck.
Appeared that the one foot of the squirrel was stuck in that V, but he kept dodging that club for what seemed half the afternoon. Finally I got a good blow in as my brother came walking up asking if I were having a boxing match with a bear of some thing. Said I had made enough noise to scare any deer with in 100 miles away. My answer to him was to hold up the squirrel and ask what he had to show for the afternoons hunt.
Took me a really long time to live down the great squirrel killer badge I had hung on me over that hunt. 


 Al


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

LOL.
(like button didn't work)


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Stories like that make me feel OK about some of my escapades. Not GOOD, just OK. Thanks.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

farmrbrown said:


> LOL.
> (like button didn't work)


Good to know I'm not the only one. I have to leave the thread then click on it again.

Oh how I hate squirrels. I think they plan how to ruin hunts. The ones here start screaming when you sit outside for a few minutes. 

Thanks for the laughs. At least you didn't go home empty handed. LOL


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I don't hate squirrels except those little red ones that seem to cause trouble around buildings.* The fox squirrels like the one in the story I've found tattle on the deer and other game too*. They will settle down after a bit when you sit in the woods.

It tasted good too.

 Al


----------

